# Can Peptides be used for Bulking / Lean growth



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Some people may laugh at this... I've scanned through the basic guide sticky. I understand a little more.

I'm generally confused by them, and would like to know more. So massive thanks to anyone taking this thread seriously with good answers.

Can Peptides be used for Bulking / Heavy lean growth? If so, what in partciular?

HGH - What exactly is this.. In a nutshell... Human Growth Hormone..Yeh, but how does this benefit us in comparison to other AAS.

Why / what is the main reason for peptides?

I can find out dosing and storage, but grasping the concept of their use and which are used for what purpose gets me confused.

Appreciate it fella's


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You won't see massive change, it's more complimentary and subtle differences over time. Flushing GH into the system at key times will help you with anabolism but we aren't talking about test or tren here...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

My understanding was hgh can cause hyperplasia (duplicating of cells) from increased IGF-1? Which in turn will increase mass in the long run.

But AAS and the likes cause hypertrophy (expanding of cells) which will be more apparent.

I thought insulin also caused this, but not only in muscle cells but fat cells too.

Correct me if Im wrong, still learning myself.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Will you gain from them yes but we are talkin minimal here it's more to do with recovery. If you wanna add lean muscle then sort your diet out and start jabbing a **** load of test


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

A long time ago I asked this, I was told that hgh and peps grow cells (somehow muscle, predominantly) but they are 'juvenile' cells. Steroids are used to grow those babies.

Maybe someone with exp can tell us if that's correct & if a aas cycle would be better during or sometime after a hgh run.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else as am interested in this


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah. Interested in what IronClad said about HGH/Peps creating new muscle cells and Test being used to grow them, as I have heard about this before but don't really know about the science around it. Would be interesting to hear from one of the Vets?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It is not a complicated things guys, Growth Hormone has the ability to create new satellite cells(muscle cells) it does this through certain conversions (IGF-1) but you do not produce muscle cells big enough to suddenly give you 21" arms (common sense dictates this  )

So these baby cells need to grow and they do through nutrition/training and gear this takes time but with all this being said if you want mass then use steroids you will be bigger at a fraction of the cost, the leanness comes from diet/cardio.......


----------



## fairz (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't vitamin b12 injections help you bulk by increasing your appetite?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fairz said:


> Don't vitamin b12 injections help you bulk by increasing your appetite?


well it increases your appetite but that means nothing if you eat crap or you eat far more than you use either way you will become fat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pscarb have u ever used vit b12 for fatigue?


----------



## fairz (Feb 25, 2012)

I just saw a bird on arnold classic pictures and her arms man.. wtf they were huuuge.. had a physique similar to phils!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

what would ghrp2 ran at 5x100mcg a day do compared to ghrp2 at 3x100mcg and 2x100mcg mod igf


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Pscarb have u ever used vit b12 for fatigue?


Yes mate a few years back....was not that impressed to be honest mate



fairz said:


> I just saw a bird on arnold classic pictures and her arms man.. wtf they were huuuge.. had a physique similar to phils!


I doubt that mate.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I doubt that mate.....


 :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> what would ghrp2 ran at 5x100mcg a day do compared to ghrp2 at 3x100mcg and 2x100mcg mod igf


You wil get better results with x5 shots a day over x3 of GHRP, you will also get better results if you stack a GHRP with a GHRH


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

cheers paul im undecided which protcol ill follow 3x ghrp 2xmod igf or 5x ghrp2 2x mod igf


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> cheers paul im undecided which protcol ill follow 3x ghrp 2xmod igf or 5x ghrp2 2x mod igf


the best protocol is stacking both GHRP and GHRH be that 2, 3 or 5 times a day...there is no rhyme or reason to use a GHRP without a GHRH


----------



## fairz (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL i didn't mean as big as him but like similar body shape, delts and arms.


----------

